# Air Con Recharge in West Lothian



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a mobile Air Conditioning person in the West Lothian, noticed with this nice weather that mine isn't blowing particularly cold so need to get it checked over.

Thanks

John


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

I had mine done today at ATS Euromaster through a Groupon offer. I can’t fault the service and my car is now ice cold again


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It'll probably just need regassed. 

I can't think of any mobile guys, but I see ATS Euromaster have a Groupon deal. 

Kwik Fit don't charge if a regas doesn't work. They've bumped their prices up though. It'll maybe cheaper next week when the rain is back. :lol:


----------



## SupraSteve (Apr 15, 2020)

I know this is an old post but thought I’d bump it.. 

For anyone ever needing a mobile air conditioning specialist feel free to contact me on Facebook @ The Air Con Guy


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

SupraSteve said:


> I know this is an old post but thought I'd bump it..
> 
> For anyone ever needing a mobile air conditioning specialist feel free to contact me on Facebook @ The Air Con Guy


You're not too far from me, Shall bear you in mind to give my E92 M3 and daily Volvo a recharge in the next couple of months, what do you charge?


----------

